
34 years ago, a KGB defector chillingly predicted modern America - tomerv
https://bigthink.com/paul-ratner/34-years-ago-a-kgb-defector-described-america-today
======
phendrenad2
I think this guy is legit. I also think that the soviet union was trying to do
this to the US. I also think it’s possible that Russia has carried on doing
it. But is it working? Are people more “demoralized” or “brainwashed” than
before? The US seems exacty the same as it was 34 years ago. I don’t think
their plan worked at all.

~~~
avmich
> The US seems exacty the same as it was 34 years ago.

In what sense? Surely the current administration realities - expressions,
actions, how it looks from outside - have some noticeable differences from
those of Reagan's?

